# plate loaded grip machine



## I Are Baboon (Jul 5, 2006)

Anyone ever use this machine to work your grip/forearms?  What do you think of it?  I've _just_ started using it.  I figure my gym has one, so I might as well give it a try.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2006)

Looks kinda cool.  I can't tell from that picture; is there isotonic movement involved, or are you just grabbing the handles in an isometric fashion?


----------



## kcoleman (Jul 5, 2006)

I assume that with that machine you move the weight from an open grip to closed grip. Otherwise why not just do static holds?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 5, 2006)

My old gym hand that machine and I loved it! I usually stay away from machines work but after using it for ony one month my grip strength went up huge. It also made my deads and pullups easier. I would give it a try.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> My old gym hand that machine and I loved it! I usually stay away from machines work but after using it for ony one month my grip strength went up huge. It also made my deads and pullups easier. I would give it a try.



Agreed. My old gym had this as well, I kinda felt stupid because I was the only person I ever saw that used it, but I liked it.


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2006)

I would definitely take advantage of a dedicated gripping tool.  I still might get me one of those heavy duty grippers like the Captain of Crush line.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 5, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I would definitely take advantage of a dedicated gripping tool.  I still might get me one of those heavy duty grippers like the Captain of Crush line.


Cowpimp I really love this machine by your words and the picture. Can you please send me instructions on how I can build one of those? Thanks bro!


----------



## CowPimp (Jul 5, 2006)

LexusGS said:
			
		

> Cowpimp I really love this machine by your words and the picture. Can you please send me instructions on how I can build one of those? Thanks bro!



Build one?  I'm not that handy.  I have a vagina.


----------



## LexusGS (Jul 6, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Build one?  I'm not that handy.  I have a vagina.


     Shit I thought u were like that one surfer dude in my gym always walking around naked with a welding pack tearing the place up!


----------



## Sybersnott (Oct 4, 2006)

*Just curious...*



CowPimp said:


> I would definitely take advantage of a dedicated gripping tool.  I still might get me one of those heavy duty grippers like the Captain of Crush line.



Did you get one of those Captain Of Crush grippers?  What did you get and what can you do with it?


----------



## CowPimp (Oct 5, 2006)

Sybersnott said:


> Did you get one of those Captain Of Crush grippers?  What did you get and what can you do with it?



I haven't purchased one yet.  I need to somehow budget it in though.  Those things are pretty cool.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 5, 2006)

One of my buddies has this one from ironmind.com.  I like using it.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 6, 2006)

I got a PowerSystems catalog the other day with some nifty grip machines in it.  I coudlnt believe how expensive their shit is.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2006)

I have used it in the past and thought it was a good exercise


----------



## Above Existence (Oct 7, 2006)

I Are Baboon said:


> Anyone ever use this machine to work your grip/forearms?  What do you think of it?  I've _just_ started using it.  I figure my gym has one, so I might as well give it a try.



I absolutely LOVE this machine.  If this is in any of you guys gym, then I'd highly recommend using it everytime you go to your gym.  I'm slowly working on my 100 reps of 270lbs.  Right now, I can only do 30+reps.  I LOVE grip strength training, I'm thinkin' 'bout gettin' a CoC#4 gripper.  I am DETERMINED to close it. lol


----------

